# Freedom !! At Last



## BadCujo (Jun 9, 2006)

Finally took the plunge. Picked up a Pro Angler and a bunch of accessories yesterday. Spent most of last night out in the garage rigging. Worked out great cause my wife said that was my new bedroom. . Oh well . Everything seems to function fine, and tomorrow will be my first test run.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!! I plan on being in your shoes in a few months! Post pics and vids of your maiden voyage if you can please


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations, I know how you feel. I picked up my new Outback this week and spent every night after work getting it set up. Installed Turbo fins, bigger rudder, GPS mount, fish finder mount and transducer and battery container. Planed on taking it out yesterday for it's first test run but got stopped as we drove to a local lake. The wife was on call for the hospital and sure enough right after we left the calls started coming in. Oh well going to try again today or next weekend.


----------



## BadCujo (Jun 9, 2006)

No electronics on the maiden voyage. Only pics were from phone camera. The water was murky from the rain last week, so I decided to hold off on re-entry practice until next weekend. If the weather gets much colder,I might have to take a trip to Florida to practice .
First impressions are as follows:
1) This thing is STABLE
2) Cranks like a bat-outta-hell
3) Turning radius is better than my suburban
4) I can eat and drink while trolling
5)Can store enough equip. to camp for a week.

Still have a bunch of stuff to add but I am one "Happy Camper" so far.

P.S. any input on electronics ?

I was looking at the new HB 385ci di combo but I am a noob with boat electronics.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice ship...lol I really like the bait tank. I just put the Lowrance X-4 pro on mine. It's cheap and simple but works really well. I also added a Lowrance Out and Back GPS so I can track my trips and marks spots for referance. I put both of these on ram mounts so they are easy to adjust for any angle viewing and easy to remove and store.


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

very nice!! Those are some great little boats!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

:fishing:nice yak


----------

